# 3,5,6,8,10 Liter Ball Lock Cornelius Beer Keg



## kuppi1982 (17/7/11)

hey guys 
iam new here and keen to get in with the brewing of beer . 
i made already my experiences with 2+ 19 liter ss kegs but now i looking for some little party kegs in size 5 liter to 10liter with ball lock cornelius system . 

ebay got some 9 liter but absolute expensive.
does anyone have an idea who import from china or sell these rare used kegs in australia ???

thanks for your help and happy drinking !


----------



## ben_sa (17/7/11)

Check the AHB marketplace forum for the 9L Corny keg thread. A LOT of people on here have purchased them from Germany with great sucess (myself included)

Welcome to AHB!


----------



## komodo (17/7/11)

9L and 12L I've seen. Yep they're expencive. I've got two 9L kegs and I love em! really handy. Same size as a slab (375ml x 24 = 9L) 
There is a thread or two on here from TB and spillsmostofit regarding party kegs made from converted bunnings weed sprayers.


----------



## ben_sa (17/7/11)

The 9L cornies through the german bloke on ebay worked out to $72 each for the first batch (of 4) and $70 each for the second batch i was involved in (not that i did much.... just paid for it and made up numbers )

Where are you located Kuppi? It wouldnt be hard to drum up enough interest, as it works out the most cost efficient to order batches of 4 at a time.

9L kegs also are very handy for testing recipes, I generally do a half bacth or 11.5-12L and fill my 9L keg up...


----------



## DU99 (18/7/11)

this is the post for small keg's
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...0&start=240


----------



## kuppi1982 (18/7/11)

great forum here and i didnt expect to find these kegs in my home country because ball lock is unusual . i be there on holiday next moth ( around the 17 of august ) and be maybe in a local shop and ask .
i want get some for my self . if anyone is interested, i try to organize something cheaper let me know 

i come from baulkham hills please send me a personal massage to sort things out


----------

